# Career Break Advice Needed



## NorthBeach (10 Jun 2013)

Hi,

I am currently on a fixed term career break and am due to return to the company where I have worked for almost 10 years in October.  However, the company has just been sold, there will be redundancies and I want to try get an idea as to where I stand before I contact them.  I was never issued with a P45 however, I was told at the time that I would be, as technically your employment comes to an end when you take a career break - regardless if you are due to return.  I know this is probably something I may need to get legal advice on but thought I would see if anyone here has had a similar experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jun 2013)

While waiting for replies here you could give [broken link removed] a call and they will confirm your rights.


----------



## Shirazman (14 Jun 2013)

NorthBeach said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on a fixed term career break and am due to return to the company where I have worked for almost 10 years in October.  However, the company has just been sold, there will be redundancies and I want to try get an idea as to where I stand before I contact them.  I was never issued with a P45 however, I was told at the time that I would be, as technically your employment comes to an end when you take a career break - regardless if you are due to return.  I know this is probably something I may need to get legal advice on but thought I would see if anyone here has had a similar experience.
> 
> Thanks.



As a matter of interest, did your career break start this year?     If not, and assuming that your employer didn't do up a P45 for you, then you may still have been on their books at year-end.  In which case you should have got a P60 - did you?

Also, assuming that your career break started during a tax year, rather than on 31 December, then then you may well be entitled to a PAYE refund - and possibly a USC refund too!   So you need to find out your employment status!


----------

